# Oasis 2 readability in bed?



## Guest (Oct 19, 2018)

Greetings!

I'm sorry, this is yet another "What should I buy?" thread, the internet just doesn't provide enough information. I need some opinions from Oasis 2 owners, being, is it comfortable holding it over your face (with an inverse Finger "L") while laying on your back in bed?How about reading while laying on the side in bed?

I'd love to own an Oasis 2 (mostly because of the bigger screen and the turning speed), but the unusal form/ layout/ build leave me a little suspicious.

I owned a Kindle Paperwhite 2 (the one from 2013, I believe), then a Tolino Epos, and now wanting back again to the Kindle eco-system (Tolino is awesome, the only thing that bothered me a LOT was the tactile home-button on the front).Both were great in terms of ergonomics, especially the Kindle Paperwhite.

So if you could provide some opinions - that would be very helpful!

Thank you! 


_edited to remove suspicious links added after origial posting; member is banned -- Ann_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read in bed with my Oasis 2 all the time. That said, I don't lie down, I read sitting up with a pillow. Most often I sort of rest the kindle on the blankets and don't really 'hold' it, except to steady it and have my thumb available to turn the page.

As to the funky design  you get used to it. Aesthetically, it's still not my favorite, but for holding one handed and reading, it works pretty well for me. Only thing I found is that the case initially feels kind of cold and slippery. You get used to the cold, though if you keep it in a cover or slip case that's minimized. I put a couple of rubberized stickers on the back to help my grip.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jaisonmorgan said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I'm sorry, this is yet another "What should I buy?" thread, the internet just doesn't provide enough information. I need some opinions from Oasis 2 owners, being, is it comfortable holding it over your face (with an inverse Finger "L") while laying on your back in bed?How about reading while laying on the side in bed?
> 
> ...


I have the Oasis 1 but have checked out Ann's Oasis 2, so my perspective may be useful even though I don't own one. I hold my Oasis 1 one handed, and decided that the larger form of the Oasis 2 would be difficult for me to use that way, and I have large hands. I use an L with my little finger along the bottom of the device (I read left-handed, usually, but change occasionally to my right hand.)

If reading on my side, I use the cover like a stand and prop it up on the bed, either in portrait or sometimes I switch to landscape.

I didn't like the Oasis form when I first saw it announced, but having had mine a while, I never think about it any more. The screen is the same size and shape as my other Kindles and my hand obscures the bezel. It always kind of surprises me when people mention it--I have to remind myself that it's an odd shape. As Ann said, you can get used to it. And it's my favorite Kindle ever. That being said, some people never do get used to it. You have to know yourself.

B


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the Oasis2 and I read with it in bed all the time. I have small hands, so its sometimes hard to grip devices just the right way. Especially with one hand. But because there is all that nice space on the side of the buttons, it makes it much easier. I usually prop it up a bit on a bunch of blankets. I have read laying flat, but I hit myself in the face when I dozed off. It hurt. So I don't do that anymore. As far as side, it works fine since you can hold it on the one side and just prop a corner on the bed or blanket. I can't read like that as I wear glasses and they start pinching me in my ears. I don't want to bend them. Works fine though. I prefer propping it on something though. But to be honest, I did that will all my kindles. 

Holding something up in the air above my head just isn't comfortable no matter what it is. Even my arm by itself would get tired. 

Not sure what the L finger is. I basically have the middle 3 fingers slanted behind the device, I use the bottom button to go forward. My thumb is on the button and the little finger is on the bottom of it, sometimes curled, sometimes not. That is if I am holding it. If I prop it I don't need the little finger on the bottom and only the thumb is used. 

I can also hold it sitting with just curling my 4 fingers into the groove on the back and the thumb on the button. Its always on the button. 

When I read with the Voyage in bed, I had to use 2 hands most of the time as the bezel is so small it was hard for me to get a grip without touch the screen.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

jaisonmorgan said:


> I need some opinions from Oasis 2 owners, being, is it comfortable holding it over your face (with an inverse Finger "L") while laying on your back in bed?How about reading while laying on the side in bed?


I love the quality and real estate of the Oasis 2. That being said, I never got comfortable holding it either without cover, or with the fabric/leather covers. The only thing that worked perfect for me was to place it in an Oberon cover (I have no business relationship with them). Yes, it added a little bit of weight, but holding it felt right/comfortable, and I didn't need any finger positioning... just the usual hold. I know this solution will not work for the majority, but it did for me.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, it works. Tip: for best results, turn off the touch screen. That way, you can use your thumb to support the device even if it pushes against the actual screen.

Laboriously typed with fat thumbs on my tablet.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a couple of Kindles, but the Oasis2 is the only one I use in bed. I sit propped up, rather than laying down. I have no trouble holding the Oasis2 with my right hand (I have small hands) or layering it among the blankets. However, I find it is necessary to turn off the touch screen when reading in bed. I often doze off, and if the touch screen is not turned off, I will wake up to some random place in the book. When reading other places in the house I use my PW4. It is also the one that goes in my bag when I leave the house. They sync up perfectly.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I read in bed laying down and for me the main thing I need is light weight so I can easily hold it over my head for extended periods.  Lately I've been using a Paperwhite but with the cover on that was too heavy so I removed the cover.  I've been thinking of switching to my new Paperwhite for this because it's lighter.

Barry


----------



## Birdyblack (May 16, 2019)

I say it is a tool that helps in a lot of convenience. I choose to use it.


----------

